# Monarch Nosferatu on order....



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Some people selling this kit on evil-bay said it was OOP. Damn, I thought, asleep at the switch again. 

I emailed Monarch and got a VERY prompt reply saying it was not OOP and I could order one straight from them. 

I can't recall looking forward to getting a new kit this much in a long time. It looks VERY cool and I love the '1/8' scale monster in an 'Aurora' style box.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

It _is_ very cool! Have fun with it!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm going to post this again here, because I know Scott is a little annoyed at people on Ebay lying about the kit and it's availability :>>>


Nosferatu Still Available Directly From Monarch !
Looks like Scott is selling them direct now ... Original Nosferatu Models!!!
Mcdee ....see below...

Item Specifics - Item Condition
Condition:
New

Please visit us on the web at www.monarchmodels.net

Nosferatu is now available direct, for $24.99 (plus Shipping) Why pay more?

Paypal accepted at Monarch Model Corp.

Shipping from Canada from the U.S. with two options

1) Flat rate air mail - No tracking number therefore no guarantees but nothing has been lost yet, nor is it expected to be lost. $8.55

2) Expedited parcel - Tracking number + guarantee, but pricey at $13.50

Quantity purchases can be combined but may require a tracking number.

Shipping within Canada based on Postal Code, and varies from $7.50 to $10.50. Please email for exact rate.

International: Approximately $17 by air mail. Please email for exact rate.

Email to [email protected]

Thank you
_________________________________________________________________
SO don't get screwed if you want a Nosferatu model get it direct from Monarch or other reputable dealers..like Culttvman or Megahobby....Scott said he had enough left for a month or two but they are selling fast now:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Some people are indeed making blatantly false claims about the kit's availability and that has distressed Scott. The simple truth is, some Nosferatus are still available and there will be more. I have no doubt it will be very collectible someday. This may or may not be particularly true for the first run. But for now, you can still find one for less than $30 if you're just a little patient.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

You mean there are people on Ebay that will actually claim a product is out of production just to trump up the price??....
Say it ain't so, Joe!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Scott's not the only one with Nossey kits (But probably has the most! :thumbsup

I still have some at www.freewebs.com/monsterhobbies and I'm selling mine for an even $24. I don't believe in the Ebay hype of selling the kits for $50+. It's silly because Scott's on his way to release the Glow version.

But remember when the kit first came out and the Ebay sellers were claiming it was a "long lost Aurora kit"? I would have hated being one of the buyers who fell for it and paid big $$$ for a kit that was a new release.


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

I see on Ebay someone just paid $35.99 for this kit. And the sell wants a buck more for shipping than you get it from the factory. That's TWELVE BUCKS over what this buyer could have gotten for a brand new kit from Monarch. 

Hell, when I saw the guy on Ebay saying it was OOP, I did NOT take him at his word! I emailed the Monarch and got a kit directly from them. 

People are funny. I've seen Magnepans (a speaker) go on Ebay for more than you'd pay for a new pair direct from the factory.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Some people seem to believe that everything is cheaper on eBay. They don't bother to check around. I've been guilty of it a time or two, myself.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah Jodet...just a few weeks ago, a Nosferatu went for $124.00 + $20.00 and change for shipping...go figure I suppose the first run of a brand new company is collectible in it's own right...but usually after a few years...not a few months....Now having said that, don't get me wrong...I happen to think Nosferatu is the best styrene Model produced in the past 40 years and so many new ones coming out by Monarch and Moebius and at what I consider, very cheap prices (20-30 bucks) I can see where a few people are trying to capitalize on the situation. It is truly Buyer Beware on Evil bay...
Mcdee


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Evil, Evil, Evilbay! Shop Monster Hobbies instead!


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

No offense guys, but wasn't SCOTT the one who announced on THIS board several months ago that the kit's first run had sold through? And Scott also stated he would not produce more kits in the original packaging or color of styrene? To PROTECT the collectability? Pretty much sounds like OOP to me. DISTRIBUTORS have been sold out for weeks, demand has increased, and now the MANUFACTURER appears on eBay with kits he pulled from where exactly? I'm NOT seeing how eBay sellers are at fault for MISINFORMING anyone (well MOST eBay sellers, anyway).

Tom


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

If the kit was sold out and the demand still high,could that mean a second release in the future.Well the Glow in the Dark one could make up for the demand if the production number is high enough.Is the price about the same for the Glow version.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Bwain no more said:


> No offense guys, but wasn't SCOTT the one who announced on THIS board several months ago that the kit's first run had sold through? And Scott also stated he would not produce more kits in the original packaging or color of styrene? To PROTECT the collectability? Pretty much sounds like OOP to me. DISTRIBUTORS have been sold out for weeks, demand has increased, and now the MANUFACTURER appears on eBay with kits he pulled from where exactly? I'm NOT seeing how eBay sellers are at fault for MISINFORMING anyone (well MOST eBay sellers, anyway).
> 
> Tom


Very True, I thought it was out of production as well, at least the non glow version. It WAS supposed to be. But I guess the second run is two tone, with the red plastic and (non) glow parts. So I gotta agree, the ebay sellers did nothing out of line with their statements. I'm glad there is a second run, dont get me wrong here, but it wasnt planed originally. It is good that the demand was high, and its nice to know it will be available to all. Now, I'm just holding out for the glow version.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Jodet ?... Was the Nosferatu model you just got made in two colors or was it all metallic burgundy?
Mcdee


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

The ones Scott is selling direct have a different run number than the wholesaled kits. I don't know exactly when they were made or how many of them there are, but if I remember/understand correctly, he did the run to test of color of plastic he was going to use for the glow version.

As I recall, the announcement he made months ago was that wholesalers of the kit had sold out the first run to various hobby stores, Web sellers, etc. That was before the kit even reached North America, I believe, or shortly afterward. He didn't say the first run was all that would be made, although I don't remember him saying, either, that it WASN'T all that would be made.

Yes, it does get confusing keeping up with the various versions, numbers, etc. Scott's become a friend and I know he's doing his best to make products people will like and he does want to make them collectible. He had absolutely no experience in the business end of plastic kit production when he started down this road and I think he's done great so far. I wish I'd had the stones to make a run at it myself.

Now, as for eBay sellers, it's true that you can hardly take issue with people who simply listed the kit, stated what they thought was true and made a killing. However, a handful have blatantly misrepresented what they have.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Maybe Monarch should sell a bunch of Nosferatus on E-BAY in order to chase away the high profits mongers of Evil-BAY.:thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

That's what Scott has been doing for the past few weeks on Ebay...but I just checked the ebay site out now and he states that they are "dwindling faster than expected"... The first run of Nosferatu was #402-98 and are OOP the second run is kit #402-129 and seem to be selling out...but the Glow Nossys are on the way:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

mcdougall said:


> That's what Scott has been doing for the past few weeks on Ebay...but I just checked the ebay site out now and he states that they are "dwindling faster than expected"... The first run of Nosferatu was #402-98 and are OOP the second run is kit #402-129 and seem to be selling out...but the Glow Nossys are on the way:thumbsup:
> Mcdee


 Well then, it IS different packaging if the "price" was upped to 129. So the first issue was limited to however many was made. I'm glad Scott changed the packaging just a little. It will keep the 1st run more collectable, and make it easier for those that missed out the 1st time to get basically the same kit in basically the same packaging. Good move for Scott, and good news for the collectors as well..


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah...down the road that slight difference on the kit # will be a determining factor identifying first run kits like the name Madam Toussaud is on the original Guillotine kits...yet the kit inside is the same...a win win situation for everyone:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------

